# Secret Exchange Teaser:)



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

A teaser for my sweet little Secret Summer Exchange
Bella modeling the harness I made for my special person! Finally got it done!
















And all the pressies so far


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

That is so cute you made it!? Do you make them regularly to sell? And whoever your secret buddy is sure is lucky!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

YoQuiero said:


> That is so cute you made it!? Do you make them regularly to sell? And whoever your secret buddy is sure is lucky!


WELL, I had one similar to it that I bought, so I just traced the pattern of and kinda eyeballed it! Haha..That is my first harness one, but I have made one for Bella..Actually the one she has on in my siggy I made. It takes forever, but they are cute..I am not ready to sell them or anything until I feel they are the best they can be

But thanks! I like making them, it's just so frustrating at times!!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow! Whoever that is is LUCKY!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Quinn said:


> Wow! Whoever that is is LUCKY!


Haha thanks..I hope they like it! If I don't send it out soon, I'll keep buying stuff and go broke!!! Haha..these things kill me! I just want to buy everything I see, and then buy double so I have it too Hehe


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Sooo cute!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

KittyD said:


> Sooo cute!


Thank you!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

wow you are talented, I love the harness you made and the model too *wink*
someone is going to be very happy..


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww u got a girl huh! hehe! very nice stuff. so early for teasers  that frog is too too cute


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I wish I had a girl chi so I could have such cute things


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow great stuff


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

great gifts, someone is very lucky! 

I love the little harness, your very clever xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG Amber thats amazing you're so so so so clever!!! Love the fabric.. its so cute.

I just wanna kiss Bellas little face!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

OMG!! You have a lucky summer pal!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Amber, that really is fantastic!!! You should be very proud!! It is ADORABLE!! Little Bella looks very sweet modeling it too!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

wow! who ever got you is a lucky chi!


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

I love that harness! It is so beautiful, Who ever your summer exchange person is I am sure they will just love that! And the chi she will be the belle of the walk! Wow that is amazing! I wish I had talents like that!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

THANKS It took forever to make..And I am so anxious to send mine out that I couldn't help but post a teaser!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

greats gifts!! i wanna be the reciever lol x


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

I would say I would like my one to wear it! But I don't think sox would like me too much if I started dressing him up in girls stuff..Lol


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

*Princess* said:


> greats gifts!! i wanna be the reciever lol x


Haha..now that's a secret


sandymaynard said:


> I would say I would like my one to wear it! But I don't think sox would like me too much if I started dressing him up in girls stuff..Lol


LOL..yea, I don't think he would like that too much..and it's hard to find cute boy stuff..I don't have a boy, but I don't ever see much...Brody has some adorable outfits


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

You've done such a good job, its perfect! When i get my Bella back i can't wait to make her clothes and harnesses


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Bellatrix said:


> You've done such a good job, its perfect! When i get my Bella back i can't wait to make her clothes and harnesses


Do you sew?? I love it, but by the time you buy everything and put time into it, it's almost easier to buy! haha..but it is personalized and no one else will have the exact same thing when you handmake it


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> Do you sew?? I love it, but by the time you buy everything and put time into it, it's almost easier to buy! haha..but it is personalized and no one else will have the exact same thing when you handmake it



Yes, i sew and i make jewellery . My sewing's not as good as my jewellery making though. (that's actually my business, making jewellery, i have my own website of whimsical fairy tale inspired jewellery). 

My partners Mum has an industrial sewing machine and has worked for costume departments so she's dying to make stuff for Bella but Bella was 8 months when we left her 1 month ago in Holland so we want to wait till we get her back at 12 months in case she grows more. I'm lucky his Mum has a bag of lots of ends of materials so that should be fun.

I agree though, by the time you've made it ..it's cheaper to buy ..there's some amazingly cute outfits on ebay!

You've done a really good job and your chihuahuas have definitely won my heart .


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Bellatrix said:


> Yes, i sew and i make jewellery . My sewing's not as good as my jewellery making though. (that's actually my business, making jewellery, i have my own website of whimsical fairy tale inspired jewellery).
> 
> My partners Mum has an industrial sewing machine and has worked for costume departments so she's dying to make stuff for Bella but Bella was 8 months when we left her 1 month ago in Holland so we want to wait till we get her back at 12 months in case she grows more. I'm lucky his Mum has a bag of lots of ends of materials so that should be fun.
> 
> ...


Oh wow! What is your website?! 
Bella is adorable And I bet she will look adorable in some pretty outfits! it's so fun to dress them up! Haha

And thank you They hold a very special place in my heart!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't know if i can say here can i? eep, don't want to look like advertising 

http://www.lunarrastar.com , it keeps me really busy and i adore getting to work from home and be with my 3 fur babies all day.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bellatrix said:


> I don't know if i can say here can i? eep, don't want to look like advertising
> 
> http://www.lunarrastar.com , it keeps me really busy and i adore getting to work from home and be with my 3 fur babies all day.


Your stuff is beautiful!!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

*blushes*

Thank you!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I've seen some cute boy things. Especially on the michipets website. I think thats it. Today at petsmart i saw a tiny shirt that said "im not pooping im just thinking really hard." it was boy colors. I liked it. lol


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Amazing gifts you have a very lucky partner!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cherper said:


> I've seen some cute boy things. Especially on the michipets website. I think thats it. Today at petsmart i saw a tiny shirt that said "im not pooping im just thinking really hard." it was boy colors. I liked it. lol


lol ive seen that too  doesnt apply to my guy though as he keeps his eyes wide open when he poops LOL.



Bellatrix said:


> I don't know if i can say here can i? eep, don't want to look like advertising
> 
> http://www.lunarrastar.com , it keeps me really busy and i adore getting to work from home and be with my 3 fur babies all day.


also! i love ur Gemstone, Chakra & Celtic Bracelets!  very very talented VERY! i also love how u made your necklaces into a whole fairytale kinda theme, how artistic of u :hello1:


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

What great gifts for your secret pal. The harness is aso cute and Bella looks stunning in it. You are very talented.


----------

